# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات حصري :  عملاق المونتاج Ulead Video Studio 11 Full كامل و مفعل

## ymarmouch

هو برنامج غني عن التعريف اذا قلنا عليه برنامج اسطوره   
يمكن نقلل في حقة وهو يعتبر الاول في نوعه كان ينافسه برنامج الادبي بريمري لكن 
برنامج Ulead VideoStudio 11 طغى عليه بمعنى الكلمة في امكانياته 
يقوم بتحرير ملفات الفيديو والصوت ويقوم ايضاً بالتقطيع والتجميع والتحويل والضغط 
ويمكنك ايضاً من تغير اصوات الفيديوا او اضافة اصوات على الفيديو 
ويمكن وضع شعار او اضافة صور للفيديو 
او اضافة كتابات او جمل او اسماء او كلمات على الفيديو زي حقوق الملكية   
والبرنامج كامل والكمال لله ولا يحتاج الى كراك او سيريال   
SIZE : 117.2 MB 
Ulead Video Studio 11.part1
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Ulead Video Studio 11.part2
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Serial Ulead VideoStudio 11
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الشرح :
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امين88

مشكورررررررررررررررر

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل سوء

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------

